# V-DAY POAS Party BFP Results



## snugglebot

This is a thread dedicated to all those lovely ladies who wake up on Valentine's Day 2009 and see their beautiful BFP on the day of love! :kiss:

_It has been set up on the afternoon of Feb 13 (N. America) to have it ready to go for the ladies in Europe first thing in the morning._

*A bit of history:*
There were two cycle buddy threads set up in anticipation of receiving a :bfp: on V-day. One was a set of lovely cycle buddies, started in January and the other was to help curb the poas addiction some of us suffer from (many were members of both). 
__________________

So the ladies of these two threads (and of course any other lucky lady to get her :bfp: on V-day) are welcome to post their :bfp: results here.

Let the faint line/evap line obsessing and guesses about twins begin!!! :) :happydance:

Good luck everyone! Sadly the :witch: got me. Such a POAS party pooper she is... Next month ladies. I will join you next month!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Don't forget to post pics of your :bfp: if possible. Sadly I think I am out of the running but good luck to all those who remain! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im due witch tomoro, and going to test first thing in the morning!...and im scared :lol: !!!

Good luck ladies and lots of :dust: our way :) xXx

Edit-Sorry, witch is not due tomorow she is due sunday/monday Stay away please!!!


----------



## baby.love

Good luck to all those testing :) I hope to see lots more members of the october team popping up :dust:


----------



## Kota

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Yvie

Good luck to all the ladies! :D im still waiting for AF to show but i survived today haha!
FXs for everyone


----------



## claire99991

Good luck girls i was going to test tomoz but :witch: showed up today day early, hope there is lots of valentines BFP's :) xxx


----------



## Frippledip

Good luck ladies, I'm not a V-day tester, only 11dpo tomorrow, but I will anxiously be awaiting the results of the big pee-off!


----------



## nailartmom

Good luck ladies!! Hoping to see lots of :bfp: 's for V-day!! Darn :witch: got me 4 days ago... :hissy:


----------



## CHILLbilly

common :bfp:
I have high hopes for alot of valentines day :bfp:
Stay away :witch:


----------



## lilysmommy04

Good Luck girls!! Cant wait to see the POAS Party Jammin!!


----------



## BizyBee

Is it sad that I just wish each day away so I can collect a cup of FMU? :rofl: 

Hope we get lots of Valentine's Day :bfp:'s!


----------



## cinnamum

good luck everyone! hope this post makes you all tubbed up! hurray! x x x x


----------



## trinitydm

Bizzybee I couldn't agree more!! 
All right everyone...i have my fingers crossed,my toes crossed, my legs crossed...and even my eyes crossed for us!!
:bfp: all the way!!

Well, I'm off to bed now----although I don't think I'll sleep much since all I will be thinking about is waking up and testing..

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Lilaala

:dust: to everyone!! :dust: Can't wait to see all your :bfp: results!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

WEll... i awoke this morning at 6am :lol: my sons fault although i wanted to get up anyway!!!

And got :bfn: :(

I think im 13/14 dpo..and im testing with real sensitive cheapies..they are 10ml ones so surely if there was a lil bean there...i'd get 2 lines with these sensitive tests?

Hope the :witch: stays away!!!

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies testing :) x x x


----------



## snugglebot

I am so sorry Mommy2kian :hugs: that wasn't how your v-day was supposed to begin... I hope it is still early for you and the ugly hag stays away.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Good luck ladies-hope lots of BFP's start your days!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Well good morning ladies - it is V-Day and I see the testing has already started - Im so sorry Mommy2Kian :hug:

I too have tested (with a ic 10miu)and...... nothing but a ugly grey EVAP! :bfn: Not upset though (what I expected)I had a flood of symptoms around 6-8dpo then nothing....

Sooooo- onwards and upwards - just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now.

Good luck to all the rest of our valentines testers - hope to see some :bfp:'s later - good luck ladies

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry newyear!!!:hugs: It ent over yet though :winkwink:

Come on ladies do us proud!!! :lol:

:dust:

x
x
x


----------



## charveyron

Come on :bfp:'s fx for you all xx


----------



## sam76

cmon ladies xxx goodluck to everyone today whos testing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amberley

I can't believe I'm typing this - got my BFP this morning!!! So, so excited.

It's our eight year anniversary today so great way to start the day:happydance:

I'll try and post a picture below - I used a clear blue digital tester....

Good luck to all those out there ttc - :dust::dust: your way.

Whoop Whoop - please stick beany.

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06586.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## honey08

Amberley 
thats FAB !!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jen1604

Congrats Amberley :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Amberley said:


> I can't believe I'm typing this - got my BFP this morning!!! So, so excited.
> 
> It's our eight year anniversary today so great way to start the day:happydance:
> 
> I'll try and post a picture below - I used a clear blue digital tester....
> 
> Good luck to all those out there ttc - :dust::dust: your way.
> 
> Whoop Whoop - please stick beany.
> 
> :cloud9:


Congratulations :wohoo::wohoo:
:hug:


----------



## charveyron

:wohoo: congrats Amberley :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Congratulations Amberley! The first :bfp: of the day!

A happy and healthy 9 months to you!

SS xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Well, was up at 6am this morning as couldn't hold pee in any longer. Snuck off to bathroom feeling sick with anticipation. Weed on the stick (FRER) and.......:bfn:

Still no sign of :witch: No spotting, no PMT. Nada. Usually clockwork cycle 28 days.


So, going to eat myself to death tonight, starting with a monster bar of Toblerone.



Good luck to everyone else testing today. Let's get those Valentines babies rolling in!


 
SS xx


----------



## obeez

Well I got my faint lines on IC's throughout last week but I saved my CB Digi for today to pop in Hubs card. I was fairly sure I was pg but needed to see those words and yes it was:bfp:. So technically I tested on V-day or is it cheeky to post here?

I hope there are many more :bfp: to come. The :witch: is going down.


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Amberley, how exciting for you! Best of luck-H&H 9 months!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

Congrats obeez!


----------



## Drazic<3

How exciting! Congrats on the bfp's girls.
And for those ladies who haven't got it this time - don't give up home. Next time will be yours and enjoy a nice big glass of wine for V-day :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm still in shock. Didn't expect to be testing today but hubby talked me into it. 

Got my :bfp: this morning...:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Big Fat Positive.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## maybethistime

whoo Vday BFP so happy for u all wat a perfect day 2 get it xx


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations ladies xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations to all those who got :bfp:

:bfn: for me with a 10miu/ml IC :witch: due tonight/tom, just waiting for her to arrive now.


----------



## trinitydm

omg i don't believe it! i'm looking at it, but i still don't believe it.

Yes ladies, i got my :bfp: this morning!??!!??
So lost right now I'm not sure what to do! I will be going to the dr's to test again though!! wish me luck!:baby:


----------



## aimee-lou

trinitydm said:


> omg i don't believe it! i'm looking at it, but i still don't believe it.
> 
> Yes ladies, i got my :bfp: this morning!??!!??
> So lost right now I'm not sure what to do! I will be going to the dr's to test again though!! wish me luck!:baby:


Congratulations...you can join me i the 'I just don't know what to do with myself' rendition! It's a great feeling - 

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trinitydm

thanks aimeelou! congrats too you as well!! 
i'm just in complete and utter disbelief right now. i want to pee on 10 more sticks just to make sure!! lol


----------



## aimee-lou

trinitydm said:


> thanks aimeelou! congrats too you as well!!
> i'm just in complete and utter disbelief right now. i want to pee on 10 more sticks just to make sure!! lol


I know the feeling. I've got another test in the house but it's not a FRER so I don't want to do it incase I get a BFN to confuse me. 

Soooo pleased for you bump buddy! :happydance:


----------



## trinitydm

Thanks, you too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

congratulations ladies - I can't even begin to understand how you are feeling right now.
:hug:

:bfp:Happy Valentines Day :bfp:- enjoy!


----------



## jkskes922

I am soo excited for all of you who got :bfp: this morning!! woo hoo for you  

I took a test on wednesday because I still havent gotten by :witch: that was on cd 35. Unfortunately I have no idea when I ovulated because I havent been keeping track this month. I had a faint line (could have been an evap line) but I didnt want to test today because I was scared to see a :bfn: I will be testing tomorrow with FMU since the :witch: has not shown her ugly face yet!

Happy Valentines day to everyone! I pray you all get :bfp: today or soon!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations to everyone who got there :bfp: today, what a great day to get it


----------



## massacubano

*Congrats to all who got a  & best of luck to all who tested! XO *


----------



## Lou

congratulations to all who got :bfp:'s!!! thats brilliant!! wishing u a happy and healthy 9months!

xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

congratulations to everyone who has got their valentines bfp!!!!
:happydance:

I hope i wont be to far behind u!!! :baby:


----------



## trinitydm

Thanks everyone! :hugs:


----------



## aimee-lou

Thank you


----------



## krockwell

Yahooooooooooooooo
Congrats ladies!! :bfp:!!! 
We're bump buddies!!

(I would have got mine today, but I tested last week...lol)

HAPPY V DAY LADIES!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s! 

Unfortunately, I still have a :bfn:. I was pretty sure I ovulated this cycle. If so, I would be about 17dpo today (cd37). Hope :witch: stays away and I can join you in first tri!


----------



## aimee-lou

krockwell said:


> Yahooooooooooooooo
> Congrats ladies!! :bfp:!!!
> We're bump buddies!!
> 
> (I would have got mine today, but I tested last week...lol)
> 
> HAPPY V DAY LADIES!!

Congratulations to you too then bump buddy!! :happydance:


----------



## toby2

what an exciting day to get those BFP!congrats


----------



## nailartmom

Congrats to all you girls who got your Valentine's Day :bfp:!! :happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Congratulations to all those lovely ladies that got their V Day :bfp:

Here's to a h&h 9 months. 

Even though I am still spotting and I know AF is on her way I did an ICs this morning and it was a :bfn: :laugh2:

Here's to next month! St Patty's Month!


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats ladies!


----------



## sam76

congrats to all ladies who got there bfp today, YIPEEEEEEE, what a day to remember


----------



## helz81

Whoooooooo hoooooooooooo on the :bfp:'s ladies!!!!!!!!!

I posted in the other v,day thread after I'd tested this morning before I rushed off to work..well, I tested again and can see a really faint line,so can DH so _think_ I got my V.day :bfp: but Im not announcing for sure. I'll keep testing every morning in the hope it gets darker. I used an IC and Im 11dpo, what dpo have these :bfp: come ladies? xx


----------



## Reedy

A massive congratulations to all the girls who got their Valentines :bfp: heres to a happy and healthy 9 months x 

To those of you who got :bfn: or :witch: Huge :hug: hope your :bfp: is just around the corner x x x x


----------



## Kota

Congratulations to all those that had a V day :bfp:!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, I am so incredibly excited to see your names here! 

Congrats Amberlee, obeez, Aimee-lou, trinity dm and helz81!!! THAT IS FANTASTIC! :yipee::happydance::yipee: :happydance:

Hope you have a wonderful day!

I am still really excited for all of you that got your BFN but no sign of the :witch:... fx'd for you all!!! Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations all you Valentine's BFP ladies! What wonderful news and on the year's most romantic day.

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Huge :hug: and congrats to all those :bfp:'s today!! And happy valentines to you all. I got my :bfp: on Thursday and I still can't quite believe it. :cloud9:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Irish_eyes said:


> Congratulations to all those lovely ladies that got their V Day :bfp:
> 
> Here's to a h&h 9 months.
> 
> Even though I am still spotting and I know AF is on her way I did an ICs this morning and it was a :bfn: :laugh2:
> 
> Here's to next month! St Patty's Month!


Yes Irish Eyes- we could start our own TTC St Paddy's Day :bfp: s !!!! All (ahem) 2 of us here? :drunk: 


Stilletto xx


----------



## Frippledip

Hey there girls...I hope it's OK if I crash this party.......cause I GOT A BFP!!!!!!

Congratulations to ALL of us girls and good luck for everyone who still needs it! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0173.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0174.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS Frippledip! (great nickname btw)

What a great V-day present!


----------



## mrsstreet0417

So excited to all of you who got your :bfp: and hopefully many more are to come for you lot who haven't got :witch: yet... CONGRATS! What a great day to get such wonderful news :D


----------



## charveyron

CONGRATS ON ALL YOUR :bfp:'s :wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Pippin

*Congratulations all you girls with  marvelous present for all on Valentines day. Who needs cards hey when you can give a stick that's been peed on!!!!* :wohoo:


----------



## lollylou1

congratulations girls, hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lou
xxx


----------



## baby.love

a HUGE congrats to all who got a :bfp:


----------



## BizyBee

Pippin said:


> *Congratulations all you girls with  marvelous present for all on Valentines day. Who needs cards hey when you can give a stick that's been peed on!!!!* :wohoo:

:rofl:


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats to everyone who got their v-day :bfp:!!!!


----------



## Eve

Congrats Ladies!! :D What a great V-Day for you!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I just got home from work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So happy to see so many :bfp:
Congrats girls...you all must have been so excited to annouce it to OH's on valentines day!!!!!!

Those of us with :bfn: or AF's..... _*HUGE*_:hug:
I know how you feel....


----------



## lilysmommy04

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT THERE VALENTINES :bfp::happydance:

HAPPY AND HEALTHY :cloud9:


TO THOSE WHO GOT THE :witch:....:hug::hug:
I KNOW THE FEELING TOO!!


----------



## ellie

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
To all those V-day bfp's ... its looking a good month!
Bfn's so far for me .... 13 dpo but no real sign of af, apart from a bit of cramping... still hoping (but losing it!)


----------



## Yvie

Congratz everyone! :) this is exiting! :witch: got me yesterday so im off to the next cycle!


----------



## Scootpootie

Congratulations V-Day BFP ladies on your wonderful news! I pray your nine months are full of sheer and utter joy! May God bless each and every one of you!


----------



## confused_one

Congrats to all the ladies who got a BFP yesterday on Valentine's Day!!!

Wishing you all a healthy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## tansey

congrats to all who got their BFP on my wedding day!


----------

